# Cumaru Dielen und Drehwuchs



## Koiteich2013 (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mir sind Cumaru Dielen angeboten worden. Ich habe schon mal zum Test 2 qm mitgenommen. Leider haben 50% dieser Dielen rauhe Stellen.
Das liegt an dem Drehwechselwuchs. Ich habe versucht dieses weg zu schmirgeln, danach mit Terpentin poliert.
Jetzt ist die Oberfläche einigermaßen glatt. Habt Ihr damit Erfahrung. Wird das dauerhaft glatt bleiben wenn man die rauhen Stellen behandelt hat ?

gruß

Heiko


----------

